# '93 Jeep Wrangler



## hbsurferjeep (Jan 17, 2010)

I need to replace the heater/blower motor and fan. I removed the housing cover but don't see how to remove the entire motor and fan housing to replace it. any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Tom D.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If no one knows...

Might try finding a jeep specific forum and search/ask there. Search google.com for the words...

jeep forum

Also might be able to go to a wrecking yard and find a similar vehicle. Then sometimes the whole dash is pulled out on some of these and you can see how everything comes apart.

Also a factory service manual set, which you can order from a jeep dealer would have complete instructions for replacing any part in the vehicle.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

It's been a while since i've done this, but i am pretty sure the nuts are on the firewall, on the engine side. You'll need to disconnect the control wires on the inside ( underdash) then remove the hoses and nuts that are on the bolts that poke through the engine compartment.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't done it on a TJ or YJ, but it should be the same as all other models. Just as Mr. Chips explained. Are you sure it's the blower and not the resistor or a bad switch?


----------

